# Getting rid of 'everyday scratches'. Any solutions please?



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya guys, 
As i'm sure regular posters are well aware, i've only had my TT two weeks (today actually) and not had chance to give her a proper clean and polish yet. What I have noticed tho are quite a lot of what I would call 'superficial' scratches, that is they are not deep to the metal but have been caused by things like cable rubbing from petrol pump, those type of scratches. Just wondered if anybody could recommend a practise or product which could get rid of them as intend doing it tomor. Was going to use T-Cut but seen it got bad press on here. Also, cant afford anything to break the bank.
Cheers in advance.
PS My car paintwork is black.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The paint on Audis is very very hard you need a PC or Meg 220 to polish most minor scratches out


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Ave seen those meg 220's and they way out my price range at mo. I do ave electric polisher/buffer thingy but only a cheapy ne bought for my alfa couple years ago. Wots a pc in these terms?


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

sirmattylad said:


> Wots a pc in these terms?


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

try fareclea new total dry use g6 liquid compound about £18 per lt


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

I am in NG22 post code mate, if you ever get down retford way and I will go over the two sections that need doing with my Megs polisher. :wink:


----------

